# erm, my rescue bunny has just had babies!



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

seriously, i'm shaking as i type. i posted on my other thread that she'd made this huge nest & maybe was having a phantom pregnancy like laydee bunnies tend to do. went out to feed both the rabbits & her huge nest was moving, lifted the top up & voila baby bunnies. didn't touch them though. 

please please help me, i have no idea what to do. i've had her 3 weeks on wednesday so she must've got preggers just before i got her but i don't know how, they didn't have a nother bunny. well they said they used to but got rid of him but they made out that was ages ago. 

i've phoned the breeder i got my frenchie from & she said to leave them all well alone, don't tough the nest & keep the rest of the hutch clean, give her plenty of carrots & grass as this helps her milk. and don't let mum out of the htche either. but she's been out on the garden today & i think that was after she'd had the babies coz it was definately after she'd made that nest.

please please help me.


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Lucky Corn?


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

you know my other half has just said, "wonder how long it'd be before someone mentions snake food"


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

my advice hun
would be to look for rescues local to you
don't move them from mum yet, they won't feed the young unless they feel safe, so perhaps even partially cover the hutch unless it is seperated with a hiding area.

take a peak now and then to see if mum is feeding all the babes
chances are if there are problems with any of them, mum'll know and won't feed them, if this happens, i would contact a rescue to come and have a look and they may take it as an orphan, but don't move them yourself.

in my advice,
do not even think about removing healthy bunnies until at least 8 weeks, but im sure there could be debate on this time frame, so i'll wait for someone to correct me.

any other questions, feel free to pm or reply here and i can try and help answer as im sure others will!


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

teshu said:


> you know my other half has just said, "wonder how long it'd be before someone mentions snake food"


was thinking the same
BAD BLACKECHO!
poorly bunnies ! :bash:
hehe
xxx


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

how will i know if she's feeding them? obviousely if i see her do it but they're in the sheletered bit of the hutch so i'd have to asctuslly open the door to see. just reading rabbitlopaedia and it says i can lie poppy on her back & attach the kits myself if she isn't feeding them, but i wont know if she is or not. 

there is a rescue centre close to me so i'll ring them tomorrow. are you suggesting i just ask for advice or hand them all over?


----------



## Zoexxx (Nov 20, 2007)

She prob hadn't had them earlier, they sometimes make the nest a few days before.

I wouldn't interfere, and definately wouldn't touch them or the nest, mum could kill them if she thinks they are in danger.

When she's not feeding them she won't sit in the nest with them, rabbits are pretty detached from their babies and only go in to feed them, then straight back out.

If you need to look use a pencil or stick, rub it in mums litter, adn then gently open the nest with it to look inside, give mum something nice to eat while you do it to distract her.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Zoexxx said:


> If you need to look use a pencil or stick, rub it in mums litter, adn then gently open the nest with it to look inside, give mum something nice to eat while you do it to distract her.


well at least i've done something right then. when we looked in the nest, we didn't use our hands, we used a wooden stick rabbit chew toy thing. so it would've had poppy's scent all over it. 

that fact she made such a good nest is a good sign isn't it? i mean i know there's a chance she'll reject them or harm them but it'll still upset me if she does. i'm also presuming this is her first litter.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

you will find that the bellies will bulge if mummy is feeding them.
i would listen to the advice given by the rescue chick, unsure if moving them at this age would stop mum taking interest but they'll be able to give you more info.

you're doing a grand job as an unexpected rabbit mummy 
xxx


----------



## SisterMoonbeam (Jan 28, 2008)

I got a female rescue rabbit once and the exact same thing happened to me!! She should be fine if you leave them alone, just make sure she has fresh water and some extra veggies for extra vitamins, the first two or three weeks are basically all down to her. Try not to look in too much but check that they're doing okay every so often.

You'll be fine! She knows what she is doing so leave it to her!

I'm sure you will find homes for the babies, especially if you advertise on here.

Good Luck : victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've got vitiamins especially for rabbits so she's had a few drops with her dinner tonight. 

o.k so i'll leave well alone and only go in to feed her. when should i next look at the nest to see if they're, you know, still alive? 


*is convinced this is gonna be heartbraking*


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

The best way to get healthy baby rabbits is to leave them alone!

stop poking around:lol2:

feed mum as much as she will eat and make sure she always has water available and in three weeks you will have cute little bundles hoping around.

The rabbits only have to feed the babbies once every 12 hours so don't worry if she's not in there as much as you think she should be. Though she will probably feed them more often. They can double their bodyweight in one feed.

In my experiance you are much more likely to have something sad happen if you interfere too much, escpecially if you decide to hand raise them.

But yes, I would keep her in.

I have bred rabbits for around 12 years - if you want to pm me for any other reassurances feel free.

looking forward to seeing baby pics:2thumb:

K


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

teshu said:


> you know my other half has just said, "wonder how long it'd be before someone mentions snake food"



Sorry to be predictable :blush:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

lol, no intentions of poking around, just thought that if they did die would want take them away sooner rather than later.

didn't realise they only only needed feeding once a day until i read in my book just now (& you just said) this is why i was asking how will i know if she's not feeding them. chances are i'll never see her in there with them.


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

Did you get them from a "mainstream" rescue? (RSPCA etc)? It's bad that they didn't notice/check her over before they let her go.

Good luck with the babies x


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

no i didn't. i went into a petshop i sometimes go in to order my frenchie a new hutch & they told me about her. there's another thread about it, it's called i rescued a bunny last week. or something similar. it's still on the first page if you want to have a read.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

it's a catch 22 - the best chance for them to feed is for you to leave them alone - sorry but that's the way it is.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

oh and to answer the where did the dad come from it only takes about 3 seconds for bunnies to get it on if they are both in the mood so they wouldn't have had to be kept together just loose at the same time :lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

The mother will not bother with the nest at all except to feed the babies once in the night. 

You will know they are fed because their bellies will look like pilsbury doughboys but you must be careful of not only leaving your scent (which you have not as you used a stick which is great) but also try not to let the mother see you near the nest. Take her away each morning before you check the nest.

People say stay well away and leave her to it but I'm afraid I have had many many many many litters of rabbits and you *do *have to check the nest each morning because it is common for the kits to scatter or stray from the nest especially if dragged out by mum whilst suckling.

If one is out of the nest it may die because mum cannot and will not move it. She will almost certainly leave it to die. I have known a doe to make a second nest around a scattered kit but this is unusual.

Other than that yes, leave them well alone but they must be in the nest with their littermates to survive, until they are a good week old.

Sorry to go on, but the other thing to mention is just be aware that when you pick the mother up, do it away from the nest because she may automatically run to them in defense and stamp.

Finally, if you are feeding the doe grass, make sure it is well away from the kits as when they start to nibble on solids they must not be fed greens or grass!!! In fact they should not be fed greens until they are a good six MONTHS old.

Post on here if you have even the silliest of questions because you will always get loads of help x x x 

: victory:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i know it doesn't take long (is glad i'm not a female bunny lol) , but they way they were talking to me about this other rabbit they had, they made out it was ages ago. obviousely not seeing as i've had her 3 weeks and a pregnancy only lasts about 4 weeks.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

o.k so now i am confused. am i changing "only go to the hutch to feed her" to "only go to the hutch to feed her & make sure all babies are in the nest"? 

oh and she was around when i checked the nest the first time but i didn't know that i definately had baby bunnies and didn't even think to move her.


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

it's good to make a mental note on where the babies are
you can check on her whenever, but i would strongly suggest not touching her at the moment.. others may disagree
but if you had just given birth and were prodded by a big hand id think OH MY GOD PROTECT THE BABIESSS !!!

you're doing a sterling job
don't stop your feeding arrangements 
and obviously just look to make sure there aren't any obvious signs that any are dead, pushed away etc.

sorry if im confusing,
proud of you though !
many wouldve just sent for the rspca and have worked up a fuss getting the poor mummy rab scared
xxx


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

As Kat said as little contact with the nest as is possible if they die you will know, she will more than likely pull and dead ones out and leave them in the hutch for you to see any remove,
Also agree with the feeding greens when the babies are old enough to be walking keep them well away from them as it is far too strong for them to have and will give them the runs which usually ends up with them dehydrating and dying very rapidly.
If you MUST check the babies rub your hands in dirty bedding and don't let the doe see you move or check the babies.
Especially with her being with you so little time she won't know if she can trust you or not yet.
Enjoy it as it's lots of fun seeing them grow but just be cautious around mom and don't upset her nest.
Good luck


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

fed her this morning & could see movement in the nest, didn't touch mum or the nest just talked to her as i put the food bowl down. 

she added to the nest last night as well so she's definately tending to them. sould i put more sawdust & hay in there for her? when she first made the nest she every bit of sawdust and hay that was in her hutch so she was sitting on bare wood, last night i put more in for her but she's moved some of that to the nest so she's still sitting on bare wood. 

thank you for being proud of me. i did flap a little bit when i saw the nest moving but i'm not somone that normally really panics so i knew not to touch the nest with bare hands and just leave babies well alone. and i have a spare hutch so when the time comes for mum to be moved, she has somewhere to go.

i've kept rabbits for year so know little bits about breeding but i've never bred not even accidently so all your advice is really helpful, thank you.


----------



## Scaley.Jade (Jun 9, 2008)

what we do is check theres no dead babies if there are remove them (best if you have stroked mum or rubbed your hands in the hay so that she cant smell you on them)

dont worry about her feeding they only feed a few times a day and usually at night so you wont see it often 
rabbits are good mums you shouldnt really have anything to do when there eyes open you can start handling them properly try not to worry pm me if you need anything


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've stopped worrying. she seems to be coping well, eating like a good'un. just been out again to feed her & definately saw 2 babies moving around in the nest. i know i'll never see her with them so as long as there's still movement in the nest, then i'm happy.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thats good news fingers crossed for the baby bunnies :flrt:: victory:


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

good luck with the bunnies


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i've done a head count and we've got 5 babies, and they're big. i've reason to believe that dad was a french lop so these are gonna be big chunky bunnys. all 5 are alive & seemingly well. 

when can i let mum out of the hutch for a run? i was advised to keep her in i have done, she's not been out since monday when i found the babies but i feel sorry for her being shut in.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't see any reason at all not to let her out. You don't need to treat her any differently other than to take care as she may well be grumpy and defensive.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

cool i'll let her out as soon as it stops raining. i'm used to her being grumpy, she has been since i got her. now i know why lol. 

the babies are starting to get fuzzy now so i've got 1 black, 1 black & pink (thinking that's prolly be black & white in the end), 1 white & 2 that are still pink.


----------



## sudan_lover (Nov 14, 2007)

awww this is a great read!!! lol glad the bunnies are doing ok  can't wait too see some pics


----------



## chrissie29 (Jun 27, 2008)

Good luck with soundslike shes doing a grand job, and pics as soon as you can please i can't wait:flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

babies are still doing well, she's such a great mum. i have reason to belive that dad bunny was a french lop so these are gonna be chunky bunnies. they're already pretty big so i'm even more proud of poppy for looking after tham all so well. eyes still aren't open but that'll be any day now. as soon as the eyes open, i'll post pics. i've got 2 white, one browny black & one browny black and white. my fave is the browny back one, he seems to be the fattest & one that sleeps the most. one of the whites is the runt of litter but still doing really well. 

unsure as to sell them or give them away. doesn't feel right selling them seeing as i didn't pay anything for their mum but i don't just want to give them away to any old tom dick or harry. (no offence to the toms dicks or harrys of the world)


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm so glad they are doing fine.

If you feel guilty about taking some money then donate it to a charity - but if you're right, and these are french lop crosses the feed bill may well be quite high! :lol2:


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

i just breed my rabbits for the 1st time and i never had a clue what to do but it is really easy coz i mange to do it lol. and now i have 8 really heathly baby bunnys which is 9weeks old now and ready to go. this is what i did i didn't handle the mother coz you need to leave her to it others wise she will not mother her young do not tocth the baby however much you want to coz she will kill them or even eat them keep the hutch really clean coz otherwise the babys can get disases.when the babys are about 2weeks old they well start coming out and looking around the hutch.at about 2 2half weeks old they will start eating the soild food the best food is the pellets but that is up to you, at this time try and spend some time to keep a eye to make sure they are all feeding well.wen they are 3weeks old you can then start to handle them with out the mother worrying wen they are 9 to 10 weeks you can sale them. one thing i forgot to say dont worry if you do not see the mother with them she will only feed the babys every 12hours and normally done early hours of the morning.
i hope this helps 
good luck


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ninjaboy6r said:


> i just breed my rabbits for the 1st time and i never had a clue what to do but it is really easy coz i mange to do it lol. and now i have 8 really heathly baby bunnys which is 9weeks old now and ready to go. this is what i did i didn't handle the mother coz you need to leave her to it others wise she will not mother her young do not tocth the baby however much you want to coz she will kill them or even eat them keep the hutch really clean coz otherwise the babys can get disases.when the babys are about 2weeks old they well start coming out and looking around the hutch.at about 2 2half weeks old they will start eating the soild food the best food is the pellets but that is up to you, at this time try and spend some time to keep a eye to make sure they are all feeding well.wen they are 3weeks old you can then start to handle them with out the mother worrying wen they are 9 to 10 weeks you can sale them. one thing i forgot to say dont worry if you do not see the mother with them she will only feed the babys every 12hours and normally done early hours of the morning.
> i hope this helps
> good luck


 
i don't mean to be preachy and judgemental but please don't breed any animals if you haven't 'got a clue what to do'. 

You should be taking responsibility for the lives that are born because you allowed two animals to mate.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> i don't mean to be preachy and judgemental but please don't breed any animals if you haven't 'got a clue what to do'.
> 
> You should be taking responsibility for the lives that are born because you allowed two animals to mate.


 
we have hatched and reared over 400 animals this year both reptiles and mammals. i was just trying to help some one out.
why does someone always have to stick there two pence in and make everyone else seem like there doing wrong.
obviously we seeked profesional advice before the babys were born and made sure we were prepared.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ninjaboy, i'm not trying to cause trouble but everyone is entitled to their opinion.

i usually bite my tongue but kids might read your post and think it is ok to breed their rabbit even if they haven't got a clue what to do.

lets put it down to bad wording.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

i think i'm with pouchie on this. i've never let any of my animals breed & whenever i've had a male & female of the same animal one of them has always been 'done'. i believe that there are more pets in this world than decent people to look after them so breeding should be done after lots of thought and lots of research. i've kept rabbits for many years but never let any of them breed, the only reason i have babies now is becuase she was pregnant when i got her. as soon as i suspected i had babies i phoned someone much more knowledgable than myself & came straight on here to learn as much as i could. the babies are doing well & i'm putting in lots of effort to find good local home for them. local is important to me because if for nay reason the new owners can't keep the baby, i'd want it back, no questions asked.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

teshu said:


> i think i'm with pouchie on this. i've never let any of my animals breed & whenever i've had a male & female of the same animal one of them has always been 'done'. i believe that there are more pets in this world than decent people to look after them so breeding should be done after lots of thought and lots of research. i've kept rabbits for many years but never let any of them breed, the only reason i have babies now is becuase she was pregnant when i got her. as soon as i suspected i had babies i phoned someone much more knowledgable than myself & came straight on here to learn as much as i could. the babies are doing well & i'm putting in lots of effort to find good local home for them. local is important to me because if for nay reason the new owners can't keep the baby, i'd want it back, no questions asked.


 
i am so surpise that anyone asks for anything on here because other people always stick there too pence in. all my babys are really heathly and have all been checked out by a vet. before the babys were born i got knowlege from the local vets.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

ninjaboy6r said:


> i am so surpise that anyone asks for anything on here because other people always stick there too pence in. all my babys are really heathly and have all been checked out by a vet. before the babys were born i got knowlege from the local vets.


 
Don't take it so personally!!!! My only point is you should research BEFORE you breed, not after.

No one is questioning the health of your baby animals. 

Anyway, teshu, its about time we had an update on the littleuns :flrt:


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

posting & running. i really need to get to bed. 

all babies are still healthy all eyes are open & they're starting to explore the hutch so i've stopped putting greens in there. i have a good home for one of the white ones. alex has taken some piccies so i'll post them tomorrow. i'm debating whether to keep one of them. (s)he's been my fave from the start but i just don't know if 3 bunnies is too much seeing as we didn't really plan on getting poppy and we definately didn't plan on the babies so i kinda feel like i'd be keeping one just for the sake of it. does that make sense?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

have a think about it.. you do tend to have a different bond with an animal you have known since it was a little pinky!

you could keep it with mum if its a girl then you wont notice much difference except a bit more feed and a few more cuddles to give x


----------

